# Broadcom Wifi in Ideapad S10e unable to authenticate.

## Notavi

I've recently purchased an Ideapad S10e and I'm working on getting the wifi working in the device. It's equipped with a Broadcom BCM4312.

Device information:

```
05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 04b5

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP+ BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout+ NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 24-00-aa-ff-ff-2c-c8-56

   Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: ssb, wl
```

The b43 driver doesn't appear to support this particular edition of the card:

```
lspci[29336]: segfault at 0 ip b7e7d79f sp bfc9958c error 6 in libc-2.9.so[b7e09000+13d000]

b43-pci-bridge 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

b43-pci-bridge 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:05:00.0

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
```

Both the wl and ndiswrapper drivers load and can see and attempt to associate with networks. However, the network disconnects before acquiring an IP address. The ssb module was removed prior to attempting this:

dmesg (wl):

```
wl 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

wl 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 33750 nsec

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 50624 nsec

eth1 (wl): not using net_device_ops yet

eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

dmesg (ndiswrapper): 

```
ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,09/10/2008, 5.10.38.14) loaded

ndiswrapper 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ndiswrapper 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18

wlan0 (ndiswrapper): not using net_device_ops yet

wlan0: ethernet device 00:24:2c:aa:56:c8 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x50a260e, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4315.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Both manage to successfully associate, but do not manage to acquire an IP address. The wpa_supplicant.conf file was cloned from another Gentoo box that is able to successfully connect to the network without issue (Intel Wireless NIC).

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Dude, pick one and use it ONLY! When you load them all, you only guarantee to cause problems. Might I recommend broadcom-sta.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

